# Anyone submitted application for FSW 2014?



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi guys,

Anyone submitted his/her application for FSW 2014?

If yes, can you guys advise if you get any notification/acknowledgement from them?

I heard many applications are getting rejected , though not sure. Can anyone please confirm on it.

Thanks.


----------



## Shani79 (Jun 30, 2014)

Well i believe they are gathering application and processing criteria is the higher the points, the faster the processing.
All i have heard, everyone just submitting the application, well have done my ilets for 7.5, just waiting for my Australia assessment, else lodge for Canada. 
Hope for the best, I'll update accordingly.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

jacks12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone submitted his/her application for FSW 2014?
> 
> ...


No you don't get any acknowledgement from them. Applications not according to requirements or missing/incomplete documents are the ones which are getting rejected so there is no reason to believe any hearsay. You can check this spreadsheet below which provides some information on some of the applications rejected.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...1qwz0i-ZH0NyNWhhn18O6kHwQ/edit#gid=1627896255

P.S. This is a sheet maintained by applicants themselves and not officially by CIC.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Shani79 said:


> Well i believe they are gathering application and processing criteria is the higher the points, the faster the processing.
> All i have heard, everyone just submitting the application, well have done my ilets for 7.5, just waiting for my Australia assessment, else lodge for Canada.
> Hope for the best, I'll update accordingly.


Not really there is no such criteria for Canada FSW 2014. As long as the minimum points requirement of 67 points is being met by applicants for the selected occupation category, there are all eligible and there is no priority or fast tracking option for any applicant at all.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shani79 said:


> All i have heard, everyone just submitting the application, well have done my ilets for 7.5, just waiting for my Australia assessment, else lodge for Canada.





That must be one hell of an easy test.


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks SSagi for sharing excel sheet. It will give a good idea.

One more query, any idea how much time approximately it takes for complete processing once application is submitted?

I heard this time it is faster, as they are changing process from Jan'15.

Please advise. 

Thanks.


----------



## Shani79 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanx for the link sssagi, a really use full information maintained by applicants...

what exactly is the timeline on waiting, after submission of application??

thank you...! 



sssagi said:


> P.S. This is a sheet maintained by applicants themselves and not officially by CIC.


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Dear All,

Experts please help. Many people have submitted the application and this gives me hope.

I am doing all the process myself. Submitted my certificates to WES and will be getting the assessment by 1st of August. 

I am Indian, working in Singapore and will be travelling a lot, away from Sg for months together, my base in Sg as PR. 
Now, which visa office can I select, Singapore or New Delhi. Moreover to my understanding, the application package will be couriered to CIC, Sydney and further transferred to VO. Now, whats the relation with Visa office?

Since many people here have succesfully applied, I am asking this question here. Experts please help. If someone have prepared procedural steps, kindly share..or guide me with the links that provides necessary information.

Thanks


----------

